# Changement disque dur iMac "late 2009"



## LasselinVincent (20 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Je crois que mon disque Seagate ST31000528ASQ est en train de mourir.
J'ai des freeze anormaux, la lecture de la table S.M.A.R.T est en erreur et j'ai des I.O errors. Ca me parait assez clair.

En passant le fait d'être assez déçu que le disque lâche aussi vite depuis mon achat, je me suis dit que j'en profiterais pour le changer contre un 2To.

Apparemment, il faut un disque de la même marque pour que tout fonctionne nickel.

Donc mon choix s'est porté sur celui la:
http://www.materiel.net/disque-dur-3-5-pouces/seagate-barracuda-sata-iii-6-gb-s-2-to-75120.html

Je vais également devoir me lancer dans l'opération tout seul, vu que mon revendeur Mac me facture l'opération à plus de 600... 

J'en arrive à mes questions:

1/ Du coup, est ce que quelqu'un peut me confirmer que le choix du disque est bon ?
2/ Ou puis me procurer le kit qui va bien pour faire cette opération ?
3/ Comment réinstaller une foix le disque installé ? Je me dis que mon seul disque TimeMachine ne suffira pas, faut il faire une sorte de clé USB de boot à partir de mon iMac ? Je suis avec Lion 10.7.4.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Larme (20 Mai 2012)

Tu n'es pas obligé de racheter un disque dur de la même marque.
Concernant le kit/démontage, tu peux regarder sur iFixit (lien dans ma signature).


----------



## LasselinVincent (21 Mai 2012)

Pour le disque, je vais peut être prendre un western digital alors.
Par contre, tu es sur que ça ne change rien ? J'ai lu partout qu'il y avait des histoires de sondes thermiques et si ce n'est pas calibré de la même manière selon les marques ... 

Pour le kit, j'ai effectivement été voir ifixit, mais je vais surement aller acheter ce qu'il me faut près de chez moi. J'ai pas envie de payer 40 ou 50$ de frais de port pour un tournevis, une pince et deux petites ventouses.

Par contre, pour la réinstallation une idée ? J'ai acheté Lion via le MacApp store, donc je n'ai pas de clé USB pour la ré-installation.
J'ai bien un TimeMachine, mais je ne pense pas qu'il soit capable à lui seul de tout restaurer.
J'ai bien le DVD de Snow Leopard, mais va il accepter de restaurer le TimeMachine de Lion ? Si ca passe, je peux faire ca :

1/ Réinstaller SL à partir de mon TimeMachine 10.7.4
2/ Remettre à jour l'OS

Reste que je ne sais pas si l'étape 1 est possible. Et je ne connais pas d'outil pour créer une clé d'installation ... 

J'ai entendu parler de CCC, mais pour faire le clone, il faut que je sacrifie mon historique TimeMachine ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h29 ----------

Pour la réinstallation, j'ai trouvé mon bonheur sur le bon forum:

http://support.apple.com/kb/dl1433

Je progresse, je progresse


----------



## Mac à Rosny (21 Mai 2012)

Il semble que la date de l'obsolescence programmée du DD interne de cette machine soit atteinte. 

J'ai le même problème que toi en même temps que toi. 

Je me demandais si commander sur McWay un Weter Digital, un Seagate ou un Hitachi, qui semblent les 3 convenir.

Reste les problèmes:
- de la taille maxi de ces DD (1, 2 ou 3 To ?). D'après ce que j'ai lu le 3 To semble OK.
- de la sonde thermique,
- de la vitesse du DD (le 7200 t convient-il ? Sans doute).
- du SATA II ou III (le SATA III apporte-til quelque chose à ces machines ?)

Merci pour vos connaissances.


----------



## LasselinVincent (21 Mai 2012)

Moi, je pense que je vais partir sur du Seagate, 7200 t/m, SATA III comme celui que j'ai actuellement. Je vais juste changer la capacité et prendre un 2To (quoique tu me fais réfléchir sur le 3To).

En même temps, Seagate ne marque pas de points avec ça... 

Pour les outils, tu vas te les procurer ou ?


----------



## Mac à Rosny (21 Mai 2012)

Laquelle de ces 3 marques de DD est réputée le plus fiable et silencieuse (Seagate, Western Digital, Hitachi).
*Pascal 77* me dit qu'ils seraient équivalents.

En ce qui concerne la question des outils, on trouve dans les grandes surfaces dédiées au bricolage des boîtes de têtes de tournevis qui permettent de tout faire.

Pour la vitre de l'iMac toute ventouse peut être utilisée.
En ce qui me concerne, ce sera celle de mon GPS.


----------



## Mac à Rosny (22 Mai 2012)

Je pense m'orienter sur un 5400 tours plutôt qu'un 7200, pour limiter le dégagement de chaleur et le bruit.

La question bêêête: est-il possible de savoir quel est le DD d'origine de son mac sans le démonter (en passant par "A propos de ce mac" par exemple... cherché, pas trouvé  ).

Question subsidiaire: quelles sont les marques compatibles avec la sonde thermique de l'iMac alu (fin 2009) ?
Seagate et WD semblent convenir si j'en crois mes lectures sur le web.


----------



## LasselinVincent (22 Mai 2012)

Dans "A propos de ce Mac", tu dois cliquer sur "Rapport système".
Et ensuite, tu vas sur "ATA série" et tu trouveras ton disque.

Sinon par l'utilitaire de disque tu le vois aussi. Le mien est rouge d'ailleurs dans la liste 

Je me suis lancé, j'ai pris le même modèle mais en 2To.


----------



## Mac à Rosny (22 Mai 2012)

LasselinVincent a dit:


> Dans "A propos de ce Mac", tu dois cliquer sur "Rapport système".
> Et ensuite, tu vas sur "ATA série" et tu trouveras ton disque.
> 
> Sinon par l'utilitaire de disque tu le vois aussi. Le mien est rouge d'ailleurs dans la liste
> ...



Tu veux dire le Seagate ?

Mal réveillé ce matin, je n'ai pas réalisé que si je ne voyais pas les références de mon DD dans l'A propos, c'était parce que je l'avais démonté du finder... :rose:

Je vais commander moi aussi un 2 To.
Celui-là a l'air bien avec un cache de 64 Mo.
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/22637/2-to-2000go-sata-iii-35-western-digital-cg-5400-tr-64-mo-wd20earx-00pasb0.html

Tiens nous au courant.


----------



## LasselinVincent (25 Mai 2012)

Moi, j'ai pris celui la :
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/23...sata-iii-35-7200-trmin-64-mo-st2000dm001.html

Je l'ai reçu hier avec les tournevis qui vont bien. J'ai récupéré un bracelet électrostatique (on est jamais trop prudent) et j'ai deux petites ventouses (celle de mon GPS et une que j'avais eu avec un spot lumineux ).

J'ai crée ma clé USB de boot avec "Lion Recovery", d'ailleurs je ne l'ai pas encore testée. Pour booter dessus, c'est "cmd + R" ? Ou y'a autre chose ?

Je crois que je suis prêt pour opérer mon pauvre iMac ce Week End.

Pfff, un disque qui tient à peine deux ans, c'est pas brillant quand même ... Surtout que je ne laisse pas mon iMac allumé en permanence ...


----------



## Mac à Rosny (25 Mai 2012)

LasselinVincent a dit:


> Moi, j'ai pris celui la :
> http://www.macway.com/fr/product/23...sata-iii-35-7200-trmin-64-mo-st2000dm001.html
> 
> Je l'ai reçu hier avec les tournevis qui vont bien. J'ai récupéré un bracelet électrostatique (on est jamais trop prudent) et j'ai deux petites ventouses (celle de mon GPS et une que j'avais eu avec un spot lumineux ).
> ...



Je ne saurais te dire pour Lion Recovery. Je n'en ai aucune expérience, car je suis resté sous SL, ayant besoin de Rosetta.

Je viens moi aussi de recevoir mon DD (WD 2To).

D'accord avec toi sur la baisse de qualité des DD. Ils sont moins chers qu'avant, mais compte tenu de la perte de fiabilité, il faut en acheter un 2e pour cloner le premier. Ce qui double la facture... 

Pense à magnétiser un de tes tournevis, au cas où tu aurais un vis qui tomberait au fond du mac... :hein:

Je m'y mets ce WE, moi aussi.
On se tient au courant.


----------



## itOtO (25 Mai 2012)

Pour la stauration du systeme sur le nouveau hdd, il faut soit le brancher en externe avant la manip et faire une restauration du systeme dessus avec un logiciel comme superduper, ou alors une installation fraichhe sur le disque toujours en externe en utilisant l'image de Lion du Mac app store, la partition lion recovery, ou un cd ou cle usb d'installation (pour lion, il y a un logiciel qui s'appel lion disk maker pour creer une cle usb a partir de l'image issue du app store).

Sinon, installer le disque vierge dans la machine et demarrer sur un cd ou cle d'installation et importer les donnees depuis une sauvegarde time machine ou autre, pendant l'installation, ou apres en utilisant l'utilitaire de migration.


----------



## Mac à Rosny (26 Mai 2012)

J'ai donc démonté (très facilement) mon iMac pour remplacer le DD comme prévu.

Tout baignait jusqu'au moment où je me suis rendu compte que (malgré l'assurance de compatibilité parfaite donnée par McWay), le branchement de la sonde thermique sur le nouveau disque (WD) pose un problème.
Sur le Seagate d'origine, le branchement se faisait par un miniconnecteur à 5 picots (avec détrompeur), dont partent partent 2 fils (un gris et un blanc), alors que sur le nouveau disque (WD), il s'agit d'un connecteur à 2 rangées horizontales de 4 picots.

Solutions:
- Retourner le DD à McWay (pas avant mardi... trop long)
- Demander à McWay un connecteur *réellement* compatible: pas gagné
- Mettre un cavalier entre les 2 slots de la sonde. Il paraît que cela fonctionne et que ce n'est pas gênant, car le SATA gère déjà la température du DD.
- Bricoler la prise:
D'après les spécifications de WD, les 2 picots utilisés sont situés verticalement. Même en retaillant la prise Seagate au cuter, il n'est pas prouvé qu'elle puisse se brancher dans le WD.
- Récupérer une tel câble chez un copain, qui aurait un WD HS.

Je crois que Vincent a fait le bon choix en restant avec un DD de la même marque.
J'ai eu tort de faire confiance à McWay.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2012)

Mac à Rosny a dit:


> J'ai donc démonté (très facilement) mon iMac pour remplacer le DD comme prévu.
> 
> Tout baignait jusqu'au moment où je me suis rendu compte que (malgré l'assurance de compatibilité parfaite donnée par McWay), le branchement de la sonde thermique sur le nouveau disque (WD) pose un problème.
> Sur le Seagate d'origine, le branchement se faisait par un miniconnecteur à 5 picots (avec détrompeur), dont partent partent 2 fils (un gris et un blanc), alors que sur le nouveau disque (WD), il s'agit d'un connecteur à 2 rangées horizontales de 4 picots.
> ...



Là, je ne comprends pas trop, lorsque j'ai changé le disque d'un iMac de ce modèle, je n'ai pas changé la sonde thermique, j'ai remis celle d'origine, il n'en était d'ailleurs pas fourni avec le disque de remplacement


----------



## itOtO (26 Mai 2012)

Un trombone pour faire un pont entre les deux connecteurs et désactiver la sonde thermique, ou alors utiliser le logiciel HDD Fan Control (mais je crois qu'il est payant) pour régler manuellement la vitesse du ventilo (par contre ça peut souffler au démarrage).

Sinon, il est peut être possible de se procurer le bon câble sur le net (même si j'ai lu qu'apparemment Apple conseille à ces SAV d'utiliser un trombone....)


----------



## Mac à Rosny (26 Mai 2012)

J'ai bien vu le coup du trombone, mais je ne suis pas trop emballé.
Pourquoi introduire un risque de dysfonctionnement ?
Peut-être une solution d'attente avant de retourner ce DD chez McWay.
J'ai 7 jours pour le faire.

Pas emballé non plus par l'achat du câble à 28 $ en provenance des USA (ajouter frais port, etc).

Je peux aussi "retailler" la prise au cuter.
Cependant, j'ai beau chercher sur la toile, je ne trouve pas de spécifications de WD, me permettant de savoir comment faire le branchement (fils gris et blancs).

Je penche pour le schéma suivant:

HAUT
==
o  G  o  o
o  N  o  o
==
BAS

o = non-branché
G = fil gris
N = fil gris

Voici une page qui fait l'exposé de ce problème:
http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2009/11/06/beaucoup-plus-d-information-sur-les-cables-disque-dur-des-nouveaux-imac


----------



## itOtO (26 Mai 2012)

Mac à Rosny a dit:


> J'ai bien vu le coup du trombone, mais je ne suis pas trop emballé.
> Pourquoi introduire un risque de dysfonctionnement ?
> Peut-être une solution d'attente avant de retourner ce DD chez McWay.
> J'ai 7 jours pour le faire.
> ...



Si j'ai bien compris, tu est passé d'un disque seagate à WD, il faut donc que tu branches le connecteurs plat à qautres trous du seagate à celui à 8 trous du WD?
Parce que si c'est bien ça tu peux simplement découper les deux trous du seagte qui ne servent à rien et brancher le connecteur en vertical sur ton disque WD (en respectant le sens noir en haut et gris en bas), et mettre deux jumpers (cavaliers) de chaque côté pour les quatre connecteurs libres.


----------



## Mac à Rosny (26 Mai 2012)

itOtO a dit:


> Si j'ai bien compris, tu est passé d'un disque seagate à WD, il faut donc que tu branches le connecteurs plat à qautres trous du seagate à celui à 8 trous du WD?
> Parce que si c'est bien ça tu peux simplement découper les deux trous du seagte qui ne servent à rien et brancher le connecteur en vertical sur ton disque WD (en respectant le sens noir en haut et gris en bas), et mettre deux jumpers (cavaliers) de chaque côté pour les quatre connecteurs libres.



Oui, c'est bien ça. Tu as parfaitement compris.

J'ai envisagé la solution que tu proposes, comme je le dis plus haut, mais je ne suis pas certain de la localisation des 2 fils sur le connecteur du WD. Je cherche... Je cherche...
Si tu as une réponse à ce problème...
Par contre, le sens de branchement haut/bas des fils (noir et gris) est indifférent.

En attendant, j'ai mis un jumper entre les 2 fils de la sonde thermique.
Le nouveau DD est parfaitement silencieux. Je craignais qu'il fasse le bruit d'un 745 au décollage. 
Ces disques tournet lentement, consomment peu et chauffent peu.


----------



## LasselinVincent (27 Mai 2012)

Ben moi aussi, j'ai fait mes petites opérations hier et tout s'est bien passé.
C'est vrai que j'ai repris un Seagate (alors que j'en était pas trop content) pour  éviter ce genre de problème avec la sonde (mais j'imaginais plus des soucis de réglages que de branchements).

En tout cas, pour moi, tout c'est pas passé. La petite fiche bleue a été un peu dure à remettre, mais à part ça, nickel. Et la ventouse du GPS s'est révélé très efficace ! 

Et pour la réinstallation, j'ai opté pour Lion Disk Maker + Time Machine. Et c'est passé nickel.
Le CCC était trop long chez moi et avec les erreurs disques que j'avais, j'ai préféré repartir plus propre.

En tout cas, bon courage pour tes problèmes de fiche...

PS: As tu lu/vu le post suivant:

http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/astuce-si-vous-souhaitez-changer-votre-hdd-521152.html


----------



## Mac à Rosny (27 Mai 2012)

LasselinVincent a dit:


> bon courage pour tes problèmes de fiche...
> 
> PS: As tu lu/vu le post suivant:
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/astuce-si-vous-souhaitez-changer-votre-hdd-521152.html



Salut Vincent,

Je suis content que tout se soit bien déroulé de ton côté.
On est presque étonné que ça refonctionne après le remontage.

En ce qui me concerne, je n'étais pas du tout au courant de ce problème de connecteur spécifique avant l'achat de mon DD. Je vais contacter McWay mardi, pour voir ce qu'ils me proposent, puisqu'ils affirmaient que le WD était parfaitement compatible... mais sans trop d'espoir.

J'ai shunté la sonde thermique du DD, en attendant de trouver une meilleure solution.
D'autant qu'il semble que ce soit la solution conseillée par Apple... 

Je suivre le lien que tu me donnes. Merci.

Je n'ai pas réussi à établir formellement la correspondance entre les fiches des connecteurs Seagate et WD, ce qui me permettrait de "retailler" le connecteur d'origine pour y brancher le WD.

Sinon, à part cette mauvaise surprise, je suis très content du WD.

@ suivre...


----------



## itOtO (27 Mai 2012)

Perso je pense que tu ne devrais pas te prendre la tete, le fait de shunter la sonde thermique n'a aucun impact meme a long terme, et tu peux utiliser smc fan control pour regler manuellement la vitesse du ventilo du disque dur.

Apres si tu veux vraiment bidouiller ca, tu peux aussi essayer de recuperer un connecteur 6pin sur un vieux pc pour rebricoler ton cable et le transformer en version pour western digital.


----------



## Mac à Rosny (27 Mai 2012)

itOtO a dit:


> Apres si tu veux vraiment bidouiller ca, tu peux aussi essayer de recuperer un connecteur 6pin sur un vieux pc pour rebricoler ton cable et le transformer en version pour western digital.



J'ai déjà ce connecteur, mais il me manque la correspondance des pins du connecteur Seagate avec ceux du DD WD.
T'as pas ça en stock, par hasard ?


----------



## itOtO (27 Mai 2012)

Bin dans l'article de macbidouille ils disent qu'il y a 8pin sur le disque, 2 avec deja un cavalier dessus, et sur les 6restant c'est les deux du milieu qui doivent etre connectés avec les deux fils gris/noir.

Ca correspond pas a ton disque?


----------



## Mac à Rosny (27 Mai 2012)

itOtO a dit:


> Bin dans l'article de macbidouille ils disent qu'il y a 8pin sur le disque, 2 avec deja un cavalier dessus, et sur les 6restant c'est les deux du milieu qui doivent etre connectés avec les deux fils gris/noir.
> 
> Ca correspond pas a ton disque?



Regarde bien. Il y a un doute. Ils ne disent pas où est situé précisément le cavalier.
Il peut être sur la gauche, sur la droite, ou bien comme quelqu'un me l'a dit:

HAUT
==
0  x  0  0
0  x  0  0
==
BAS


----------



## itOtO (27 Mai 2012)

C'est vrai que comme ton disque est neuf, le cavalier n'est pas en place donc il faut savoir si c'est à gauche ou a droite...
Pour le schéma avec le cavalier sur la deuxième colonne de pin c'est tout bonnement impossible puisque Apple utilise un connecteur monobloc 6pin impossible à brancher dans ce cas de figure.
Une solution serait de tester les deux possibilités:
-cavalier a droite et connecteur sur le reste
-cavalier à gauche et connecteur sur le reste

mais bon un peu galère à tester...


----------



## Mac à Rosny (27 Mai 2012)

Une solution serait de tester les deux possibilités:
-cavalier a droite et connecteur sur le reste
-cavalier à gauche et connecteur sur le reste

mais bon un peu galère à tester...[/QUOTE]

Nous sommes parfaitement d'accord: montage/démontage = galère.

Je n'arrive pas à avoir de renseignement précis concernant le positionnement du cavalier.

De plus le connecteur n'a pas l'air si facile à retailler au cuter, au format du WD (matériau assez dur et proximité des fils entre eux).

Sinon, je peux mettre les 2 fils sur un connecteur à 8 broches de récup. mais là aussi, il me faut la postion du cavalier.
*LOURD !*

Je me demande si je ne vais renvoyer le DD WD à McWay et prendre un Seagate à la place, bien que je préfère WD. *Simple et efficace*.


----------



## zol68 (27 Mai 2012)

Mac à Rosny a dit:


> Une solution serait de tester les deux possibilités:
> -cavalier a droite et connecteur sur le reste
> -cavalier à gauche et connecteur sur le reste
> 
> mais bon un peu galère à tester...



Nous sommes parfaitement d'accord: montage/démontage = galère.

Je n'arrive pas à avoir de renseignement précis concernant le positionnement du cavalier.

De plus le connecteur n'a pas l'air si facile à retailler au cuter, au format du WD (matériau assez dur et proximité des fils entre eux).

Sinon, je peux mettre les 2 fils sur un connecteur à 8 broches de récup. mais là aussi, il me faut la postion du cavalier.
*LOURD !*



Je me demande si je ne vais renvoyer le DD WD à McWay et prendre un Seagate à la place, bien que je préfère WD. *Simple et efficace*.[/QUOTE]

Mac à Rosny
Ne te casse pas la tête avec ses conneries, remonte ton Mac sans brancher la sonde de température du DD. Puis installe SSDFanControl et tous fonctionnerais .


----------



## Mac à Rosny (28 Mai 2012)

Vincent,

Peux-tu m'assurer que l'utilisation de ton nouveau Seagate n'a entraîné aucune "folie ventilatoire", STP ?

McWay me propose de m'échanger le WD contre un Seagate (2To 7200 t/mn Sta III... le tien), qui ne pose aucun problème de compatibilité avec mon mac, mais qui est réputé comme moins fiable que le WD.

J'hésite...

Il faudra compter:
- 1 premier démontage/remontage
- réexpédier le DD WD
- récupérer le DD Seagate
- 1 deuxième démontage/remontage

Du boulot en plus...

Par contre, je surveille en permanence la température du mon mac. Actuellement 43°C.

Que feriez-vous à ma place ?
Ca m'embête de ne pas avoir de sonde sur le DD. Si elle existe, c'est qu'elle est nécessaire.
Il y a une prise de risque, minime, mais quand même...

Déjà que j'ai droit à la buée sur l'écran (rarement) et aux taches sur la dalle (définitives)... 

A vous lire...


----------



## LasselinVincent (29 Mai 2012)

Non, je n'ai relevé aucun problème de ventilation ... Je ne suis pas un maniaque du bruit, mais pour moi, il est autant silencieux qu'avant. 
Je n'ai pas non plus relevé de problème de température sur l'iMac.
Tu as installé un petit logiciel pour avoir des informations de températures ?


----------



## Mac à Rosny (29 Mai 2012)

LasselinVincent a dit:


> Tu as installé un petit logiciel pour avoir des informations de températures ?



Oui ça ne bouge pas d'un poil...

Je vais peut-être utiliser un connecteur PC, pour fabriquer un câble compatible WD, à partir du câble Seagate.
Je me renseigne.


----------



## LasselinVincent (30 Mai 2012)

C'est quoi ce petit logiciel ? Ça te prend aussi des informations sur les ventilateurs ?


----------



## Mac à Rosny (30 Mai 2012)

LasselinVincent a dit:


> C'est quoi ce petit logiciel ? Ça te prend aussi des informations sur les ventilateurs ?



Tu as SMCFanControl, qui permet de modifier la vitesse de rotation des ventilos (gratuit, simple et efficace).
Ou iStatMenu plus complet, mais uniquement informatif.
Et enfin:
HDD Fan Control (un tableau de bord).


----------



## Mac à Rosny (8 Juin 2012)

Juste une petite remontée d'info, au cas où vous auriez décidé, comme moi, de remplacer le Seagate de votre iMac par un WD :

J'ai récupéré un vieux connecteur PC, sur lequel j'ai branché ma sonde thermique.
A près plusieurs essais, j'ai trouvé le branchement correct dans le DD WD:


HAUT
====
o G o o
o N o o
====
BAS

o = non-branché
G = fil gris
N = fil noir

Le DD WD et le ventilo fonctionnent à merveille. 

A la prochaine !


----------



## coralande (17 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour , si il y a toujours du monde par ici j'aurais deux petite questions, si je ne rebranche pas le connecteur visiblement dedié au ventilo et ue j'utilise hdd fan control (que j'ai deja ) est suffisant ? et comment dois faire pour deconnecter la petite fiche bleue ?

i mac 21 late 2009

merki !!!


----------



## Matt_the_Mac (16 Mars 2014)

Mac à Rosny a dit:


> Je penche pour le schéma suivant:
> 
> HAUT
> ==
> ...



En ce qui te concerne, le problème est réglé (et on en est très content pour toi  ), mais pour les prochains, ce tuto peut servir.


----------

